# Chattering on blue runs.



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi all, I have a problem with chattering on blue runs. I am unsure rather it is my experience that is causing all of the chatters, or it might be my setup. I have only been snowboarding a total of 4 days. I am able to link skid turns on green without a problem. I do still have problem catching an edge on flats occasionally. But, when I tried a blue run. I kept getting chatters with my turns, especially on my heel edge. It doesn't seem like I am going that fast either. Also, I had a hard time just getting my board to skid horizontally down the blue runs, it kept stepping down (like it doesn't skid down smoothly, but chopping its way down like 6 inches at a time). Another thing that I have recently found is that my board's tip and tail edges have not been detuned. They are razor sharp. When my board starts to chatter during a turn, I have on occasions been "hooked" and thown to the side as I try to stabilize my turn. Could detuning be a factor?

Well anyway, I am hoping for some tips. I know it may just be my lack of experience. But anything will help. Thanks!

Destination:
Killington
April 4, 2009

Setup:
2004 K2 Fuse 150cm
2008 Ride Delta Mvmnt
2008 Northwave Legend SL

Me:
5' 7"
150 lbs.
20" stance width
1" set back
+15/-15 stance angle


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

You've spent you muscle's range. Meaning that you've become static or locked in your turn. You need to be rising or squatting during your turn or else you'll start chattering. Think of doing a squat into every turn and try to isolate just your legs and do NOT bend over to do so. When your knees are in your chest at the apex of a turn you've mastered it. :laugh:


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Check your board. What type is it? If its a soft flex you will get the chatter regardless. If its not meant for speed.


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

I agree with Suburban Bend; many people have heel chatter issues because they lock their legs and stand up really straight, resulting in that "stepping down" feeling you describe. You want to be constantly pressuring and un-pressuring (new word?) your board throughout your turn. Search "flexion" or "extension" in the forum and you will get TONS of tips and descriptions of how this should go down.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Try turning with a lower edge angle.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips, they are all helpful and makes alot of sense. But I guess for now I can only think about it over the summer until next season. Hopefully I don't think about it too much...  Thanks for all the tips!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

it could be the run itself jsut isn't smooth enough
i have a board meant for speed and i sitll get chatters when i go down some hills

just keep your knees bent so you can absorb them easier


----------

